# Appli wifi on/off



## poulpenstring (19 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

connaissez vous une appli qui permette de couper ou remettre le wifi par un simple bouton (sans passer par les réglages) . Merci par avance.

ps : pour Ipod et Iphone non jailbreakés.


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2009)

je suppose que ça n'existe pas, car c'est un élément géré par l'OS.


----------



## poulpenstring (22 Juin 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> je suppose que ça n'existe pas, car c'est un élément géré par l'OS.



Bonjour twinworld,

non je ne crois pas que cela soit un frein, ce serait juste un raccourci de l'activation et la désactivation du Wifi qu'il me faudrait. Il y a beaucoup d'applications qui font deja doublon avec les éléments gérés par l'OS (comme appeler un correspondant au travers d'une autre interface que l'interface native de l'iphone par exemple).

En recherchant sur le net, je me suis rendu compte qu'un certain nombre cherchait cette appli et que celle ci n'existe que dans les versions jailbreakées.

Bonne journée.


----------

